# CPU overclocked speed in FreeBSD 10.1



## Dennis Dulay (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi guys,

Wondering if there is a way of finding the overclocked speed of my CPU in freebsdFreeBSD? I tried `sysctl dev.cpu` and `sysctl hw.clockrate` but it's only showing the default stock speed of the CPU. I know in lLinux turbostat shows the OC speed specially during stress testing.

Thanks!


----------



## dclau (Jul 31, 2015)

I don't know how well this works with overclocked CPUs (if at all) but `$ sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq` should return the current active CPU frequency, according to cpufreq(4) man page. More on cpufreq on Soren Klintrup's page, detailed but kind of old info.


----------



## Dennis Dulay (Jul 31, 2015)

That shows the stock speed of the cpu not the overclocked speed


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 31, 2015)

Which CPU do you have?  On Intel, turbo mode will not be enabled unless powerd(8) is running.


----------



## Dennis Dulay (Jul 31, 2015)

I'm using i5 4670K stock at 3.4ghz and overclocked to 4.5ghz and yes I have powerd_enable="YES"


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 1, 2015)

`sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq_levels` shows the various clock speeds, but the turbo mode is shown as just the highest speed plus one.  From my i5:

```
% sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq_levels
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 3601/300000 3600/300000 3500/300000 3400/300000 3300/300000 3200/300000 3100/300000 3000/300000 2900/300000 2800/300000 2700/300000 2600/300000 2500/300000 2400/247000 2300/224000 2200/202000 2100/182000 2000/163000 1600/91000
```


----------



## Dennis Dulay (Aug 3, 2015)

I tried again but looks like still sees the stock clocks at 3400


```
$ sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq_levels
dev.cpu.0.freq_levels: 3401/84000 3400/84000 3200/77169 3000/70587 2800/64262 2700/61182 2500/55201 2300/49464 2100/43946 1900/38654 1700/34277 1500/29407 1400/27053 1225/23671 1200/22509 1050/19695 1000/18167 875/15896 800/14031 700/12277 600/10523 500/8769 400/7015 300/5261 200/3507 100/1753
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2015)

The first one, 3401, is the turbo mode on that processor.  When the CPU is in turbo mode, `sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq` will show 3401.


----------



## Dennis Dulay (Aug 4, 2015)

3400Mhz which is the stock frequency of Intel i5 4670K and when turbo kicks in goes to 3800mhz

More info here


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2015)

Well, up to 3800 MHz, yes.  Again, turbo speed is shown as the highest normal speed plus one.  So that is the 3401 shown in your output.


----------



## Dennis Dulay (Aug 4, 2015)

Yessir, but I'm still searching where I'm gonna see the overclocked speed


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2015)

powerd(8) might show the actual turbo speed when run with -v.


----------



## Dennis Dulay (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks and here's the output at idle and then refreshing FB page goes up to 6800mhz?

`$sudo powerd -v`

```
powerd: unable to determine AC line status
load  32%, current freq 1050 MHz (15), wanted freq  800 MHz
changing clock speed from 1050 MHz to 800 MHz
load  24%, current freq 1000 MHz (16), wanted freq  775 MHz
changing clock speed from 1000 MHz to 800 MHz
load  88%, current freq 1000 MHz (16), wanted freq 3100 MHz
changing clock speed from 1000 MHz to 3200 MHz
load  49%, current freq 2100 MHz ( 8), wanted freq 4050 MHz
changing clock speed from 2100 MHz to 3401 MHz
load  15%, current freq 2700 MHz ( 5), wanted freq 3923 MHz
changing clock speed from 2700 MHz to 3401 MHz
load  21%, current freq 2700 MHz ( 5), wanted freq 3800 MHz
changing clock speed from 2700 MHz to 3401 MHz
load  38%, current freq 2700 MHz ( 5), wanted freq 3850 MHz
changing clock speed from 2700 MHz to 3401 MHz
load 129%, current freq 3401 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 6802 MHz
load 116%, current freq 3401 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 6802 MHz
load 148%, current freq 3401 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 6802 MHz
load 134%, current freq 3401 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 6802 MHz
load 130%, current freq 3401 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 6802 MHz
load 112%, current freq 3401 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 6802 MHz
load 159%, current freq 3401 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 6802 MHz
load 144%, current freq 3401 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 6802 MHz
load 134%, current freq 3401 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 6802 MHz
load 114%, current freq 3401 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 6802 MHz
load 110%, current freq 3401 MHz ( 0), wanted freq 6802 MHz
^Ctotal joules used: 301.876
```


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 4, 2015)

No, the 6802 MHz is just what power(8) could use if it was available.  Turbo mode is shown with the 3401, but it still does not show the actual speed being used.  Of course, that will vary, but it's going to take something else to show the actual current speed.


----------



## Dennis Dulay (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks. I am using Supermicro c7z87-OCE motherboard right now maybe have to try Asus next.

Thanks again for the super fast reply


----------

